# Anyone could build Gambas3 on FreeBSD?



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 2, 2020)

I followed the instruction here but the build failed quickly: http://gambaswiki.org/wiki/install/freebsd?nh

The instruction is for old FreeBSD versions, before the switch to the current pkgng and it seemed to be not updated for a while.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm not contact the developer of Gambas3 yet but from their gitlab repo I think the software has a lot of Linuxism. There are plans to support wayland, bla bla... but no updated build instructions or binary packages for other OSes other than Linux. Even though they said these OSes are supported, but the instructions are all outdated and no longer works. Support for Windows also patchy via Cygwin but the user has to build manually. There is no BSDs with a fully working gambas3 port other than NetBSD has a shaky version on their pkgsrc-wip.

So far it's all about Linux. So it's nothing wrong to conclude that they are Linux specific and it's a waste of time to try porting it to BSDs.


----------



## Zvoni (Sep 4, 2020)

Why in blazes would you use Gambas?





						/app - Gambas Documentation
					






					web.archive.org


----------

